# Got another truck



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Been skimming looking for a 3/4T or 1T so I can step up with my sand/salt applications this winter and add another truck to the fleet that can handle the increasing larger work load/truck demands. Most of the trucks are very over priced for what they are, so tonight I happened to check the local papers classified and it listed a 93 F-250 extended cab long box 4x4, 139K 460cid with auto, great shape $2500. Called the fella and got the info, took my check book just in case but was expecting yet another "great shape" as a blind man would see it.

Got down there, and I literally had to check the address to make sure it was the truck I was to look at. The guy was not lying and the thing was in great shape LOL!! He told me red (was all giddy since it'd go with the other 3 trucks) but it was burgandy-oh well. tires still have plenty of meat for a year or so, interior was like brand spankin new with the rubber mat I've been wanting. Fired it up on the first turn of the key and the test drive was scarey it was soo good, this truck feels as solid as the new ones my buddies got. Take the hand off the wheel at 65 and it tracks straight, tranny shifts quick and firm, so we get back and I told him I'd take it, did'nt even bother to try and talk him down...almost felt guilty since a freind just paid $5520 for almost the same truck but had the 351 and alot worse shape body wise. Was gonna wait and buy a new new or almost new truck, but the thought of having any type of payments scares me so I'll just limp along with the older trucks that are paid for I guess LOL!!

Insure it tomorrow and go back down to pick it up after work-did'nt take a co-pilot tonight since I figured it'd be junk at that price. Not to often I ever get a good deal, so wondering what is gonna happen in the near future to offset the past few things that have played in my favor LOL!! Will post pictures later when I get it back home and daylight. Just anohter work truck, but first ever big block I've personally owned....and if it gets as good as his says mpg wise, it's still better than my F-150 with the 302:w00t: Gonna gamble and take it out of town for a quick job this Saturday to give her a run and see what she does. Find a nice flat bed with fold down sides, add the hoist system and a tailgate spreader and I'll have a good foundation for a usuable truck for year round work. Still searching for a good snoe plow deal


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

BS pro! The suspense factor is alive! You will have to come back to see the pic and then again when it is painted, and finally when it is lettered. Sort of like watching one of the car make over shows with your eyes closed......maybe you are correct!

IHI, POST SOME PIC'S!


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

ProWallGuy said:


>



:laughing: :clap: YEESS!! The whole time I was typing that last night I was thinking, PWG is gonna get my azz for no pics..but I kept on typing smiling to myself!!:laughing: 

No different than when I bought the bus, took me awhile to get the total makeover done since I did'nt want to post/bore guys with progress pictures, and the backorder on vinyl killed my time frame. This truck wont be so bad since I'm not gonna touch it, dont think I'm gonna letter this one either. Figure I'll get an enclosed trlr next now that I have a rig to pull it so doing out of town jobs is'nt soo bad and ride dont take so long like it does in the bus at 60mph LOL!! Not to mention it'll open up side jobs subbing to keep my guys busy this winter, alot og uys do not want lettered trucks on their job sites since it "pulls business away from them" 

Either way, if I get back in time tonight and still able to take pictures I will, but just another F250, nothing fancy, just a nice solid work truck I got a deal on...I think:w00t:


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

That's a nice buy Josh. :thumbup: I wonder if more big blocks will be selling that cheap because of gas prices.

Hey Josh..... you gonna bring that up north on saturday? We can hook up bumper to bumper with my GMC dually (454) and see who the boss is!!!!!:w00t: Loser buys the beer. :thumbsup:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

maj said:


> That's a nice buy Josh. :thumbup: I wonder if more big blocks will be selling that cheap because of gas prices.
> 
> Hey Josh..... you gonna bring that up north on saturday? We can hook up bumper to bumper with my GMC dually (454) and see who the boss is!!!!!:w00t: Loser buys the beer. :thumbsup:


All the bigger trucks I've looked at with V-10's, big blocks are all on the cheaper side and not selling worth a crap. I've only gotten 10mpg at any gien time with my F-150 and the 302 so I've never been concerned with milage, especially since most of our work is within 15 minutes of home. I figure if you buy a larger truck it's for a purpose, and mpg is NOT the purpose LOL!! Soon as one of my guys get here I'm gonna buzz down and pick it up this morning so I'm not crammed tonight schedule wise.

If it runs well coming home, I have full intentions of bringing it up Sat. and give a road test...I usually dont do that with new to me trucks until I road test locally looking for bugs, but gonna throw caution to the wind and give 'er a shot. As for the challenge, we used to do that ALOT on drunken nights with the boyz, and the only thing I learned was carniage is inevitable with enough throttle  and all things being equal, 9 out of 10 times neither truck moves. I'll puss out and allow you to be "the man" for now...always hate when I have to make my Fords put them bowties to shame:laughing: :whistling (in reality, knowing my luck, i WILL break something up there and would have to pray Jacob or Abriham from the local amish community would consider it a trade it towards ahorse and buggy to get me home:jester: :laughing: )


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

A good friend of mine recenlty shoe horned a 460 into a lifted 86 F150. He took the motor out of a $800 F250 and after a motor dress up kit the truck is pretty nice. 7 mpg best.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

> The guy was not lying and the thing was in great shape


Ya but does the cigarette lighter work?


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

ron schenker said:


> Ya but does the cigarette lighter work?


Ron, what's stranger, the fact that yes indeed it does work, or the fact I checked it LOL!! Literally everything on this trucks works-everything and it's power everything so the whole way hojme when I was playing with switches I just chuckled when it worked...weird I guess.

I did have to take it to the shop after getting back in town with it. Ran great, but after I backed it in the drive and put it in park I smelled burning oil and then the smoke started getting thick, my brother came runnign up thinking something bad happened with the smoke clouds, but we crawwled and looked under the truck and oil was coming from somwhere at a pretty good pace...and truck was not running at that point. I called my mechanic and explained the deal-e-o, and after he found out it was a 460 he said more than likely the pan is bad, the 460's were notorious for rusting oil pans and the only fix is a new gasket and new pan, so hoping I can get'r done for under $300 and just drive it for awhile. Still be under $3K with the repair if that's what it is so dont feel that's a big deal for what I got.

Mark, looks like the P-Shooter will be heading north afterall They lost one of their techs (small shop that only had both owners and a tech) that went to work for a new repair shop (was actually hired away with promises of better wages) so I asked if it'd at least be done by tomorrow night so I could take it out of town and was told it'd be the first part of next week since they're down a man:furious: Wanted to get some seat time, that 30minute drive today was too smooth LOL!! Even my brother this morning was like, "you stole this thing".....something baaaad is coming my way I tell ya:whistling


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Having three trucks w/ 460's and a couple extra 460's laying around- I doubt it's the oil pan. If it was the oil pan, it'd be leaking on the ground and not smoking since it's below the exhaust manifold. It is possible it is a rear main seal and that would leak onto the exhaust pipe crossing underneath in the gap between the oil pan and the bellhousing cover. A couple places to check- the oil filter adapter and oil cooler lines and the valve covers. There's also a slight possibility that the oil pressure sender is leaking and that is located directly behind the upper intake manifold.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Dustball said:


> Having three trucks w/ 460's and a couple extra 460's laying around- I doubt it's the oil pan. If it was the oil pan, it'd be leaking on the ground and not smoking since it's below the exhaust manifold. It is possible it is a rear main seal and that would leak onto the exhaust pipe crossing underneath in the gap between the oil pan and the bellhousing cover. A couple places to check- the oil filter adapter and oil cooler lines and the valve covers. There's also a slight possibility that the oil pressure sender is leaking and that is located directly behind the upper intake manifold.


I figured the mains might be a problem, i had that shortly after buying my f-150 and both front and rear were extremely oil soaked in this area, and previous owner did mention he thought the front oil leak was coming from the oil filter location. I was afraid to pull the dust cover rubber plug out...it was that drenched and dripping and all I could see was me getting a 150* oil bath:w00t: 

Did check valve cover area's both sides and both are like new...top of motor is bone dry everywhere, but somewhere from below the spark plugs front and rear she is an oily pig.

This shop always does me right so I'm positive they will find and remedy the source once they get time to get it in new toy and I cant even play with it....I was scared to tell the wife the truth tonight, she called about 6:30 asking if I was going to go down and pick it up tonight, told her we picked it up first things this moring, then she asks, "where's it at then"; all I could do was laugh and say "it's in the shop already" :laughing: friggin fords anyways:whistling :w00t: :laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

If it is just a pan and seal, you can cuss it the whole time you're driving it. IMHO the 460 was one of the best designed engines to come out of the big block era. I like that engine. Just hate the gas mileage. 

I used to drive a 1975 Lincoln Continental Town Car. Talk about a smooooth driving land yacht. I don't miss it now with the high price of gas.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

WEll, today's schedule got screwed up so took a minute to stop by and see if they had the truck in the shop. It was on the lift running and he was waiting for it to leak, but naturally it would not, but the oil pan to block area was getting very shiney. The guy was gonna take it for a test drive and get it good and hot like I did on the rive back with it and see what it does. Either way after it was up on the hoist it's very evident this thing has major oil leakage issues that have to be fixed...all the way around the engine below the plugs it's wet, and so is everything around the motor down there, kinda makes tracking the leak a beeotch, and I told him not to call me unless he had good news LOL!! 

No way I'm getting it this weekend, but I'd rather wait and get it fixed right once than have the headaches of a leaker. Did some internet reading and everybody agrees the 460 was a great motor, plenty of power for anything, but is very thirsty. Even with guesses between 10-12mpg it's still better than my 1/2 ton gets and it's twice the truck so I'm not scared:laughing:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Kind of hate to ask, but was the proplem? Knowof a few things it could be, just wondering what it turned out to be.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Oops! sorry, reading the other post on this truck now.


----------

